# NFMTD (New Family Motto Tattoo Day)



## wookie606 (Nov 26, 2012)

Got this done on Saturday.

I was born a Mackenzie and later changed my last name, so this is my way of showing I still value the family blood.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice  I like the meaning (had to google it)


----------



## wookie606 (Nov 28, 2012)

I was surprised how sore the middle was!


----------



## McKay (Dec 2, 2012)




----------

